# UK Applicant



## JWJ (27 May 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm a dual British-Canadian Citizen, been to visit Canada a few times to see family in BC, and I am currently in the application process to join the Royal Navy as a Royal Marines Commando.

I've passed the Psychometric test and Interview, although I have the feeling I'm about to fail the Medical (will find out within 5 days), and thus unable to join the British Armed Forces - soul destroying! 

I've spent the last few years mentally and physically preparing to become a Royal Marine, to earn the infamous Green Beret and thrive in what is arguably the longest and hardest basic training in the world. The reason I will fail the medical and be unable to join, is due to having been prescribed 2 courses of Oral Steroids for Asthma over the age of 6. You are unfit for service if prescribed more than one course over the age of 6. 

My first course was aged 6 and for Asthma
My second course was aged 12 and for a Upper Respiratory Tract infection (chest infection) - although my GP is new and refuses to comment on the prescription note of the doctor who prescribed it, and he didn't state if it was for Asthma or Chest infection; cheers..

If I could prove it was for a Chest Infection, I'd be fit to serve. 

I'm now trying to devise a new career and I'm looking into the prospect of joining the Canadian Army as a Infantryman, and then CSOR, as CSOR appears to be the closest thing to the Royal Marines in terms of standards, operations and lifestyle. 

If anyone has any advice, tips, knowledge or just comments, it'd be great to hear from you. Especially regarding life as an Infantryman, what the state of the CA is at the moment, what the bases are like and the issued equipment (specifically load carrying and boots) and one major factor - What Field rations are like.

If you read the word CSOR and think I'm one of those talkers who jacks it in week 1, I'll be more than happy to post my physical stats and some examples of recent events I've done, such as recently the Para's 10miler in boots with 32lbs, cross country and through rivers, in 1 hour 50 - part of the selection for the British Army Parachute regiment. 

I've met some Canadian troops during the two Nijmegen Marches I've done in Holland, and I enjoyed chatting to them and trading insignias and patches, and I loved the little   on their shoulders, looks great with the cam pattern!

Additionally, if anyone has any comebacks to me and wants to ask anything about the UK, the forces here, transferring/applying to the UK Forces etc etc, I'm more than happy to do so, I've a wealth of knowledge on UK forces as I spent my childhood and teenage years researching it!

(Subject heading change clumsily made by Loachman)


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2017)

JWJ said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a dual British-Canadian Citizen, been to visit Canada a few times to see family in BC, and I am currently in the application process to join the Royal Navy as a Royal Marines Commando.
> 
> ...



Hello JWJ, these are a few discussions you may find of interest,

Dual citizens in the CF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118207.0

How will dual citizenship affect application processing time 
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:r_ifZAX_ZY8J:https://army.ca/forums/index.php%3Ftopic%3D125477.0+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Dual citizenship/enrollment, security clearance, etc. (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/29592.50.html

Asthma & the CF (merged thread) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1567.0

Infantry
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+dual+citizen&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=7hsqWfLcAoGN8QfC_af4BA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+infantry&spf=1495931998638

Comparing the Regiments (PPCLI, RCR, and R22eR) and thier bases  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/25214.0

The Great Boot Review  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/54823.100

What's the food like? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/96247.0

Canadian Special Operations Regiment (CSOR) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35793.475

Canadians seeking future career in British Army look here  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22841.150

Canadian looking to join British forces  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105251.0

JOINING THE ROYAL MARINES  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97642.0

Canadian Thinking of Joining the BRITISH army for a few reasons........  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24295.0.html

etc...


----------



## JWJ (27 May 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Hello JWJ, these are a few discussions you may find of interest,
> -snip for easier reading-


Thank you for that very thoughtful reply, looks for useful thread for me to delve into now as I sit at my laptop at 2am!


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2017)

JWJ said:
			
		

> Thank you for that very thoughtful reply, looks for useful thread for me to delve into now as I sit at my laptop at 2am!



You are welcome. Good luck.  

See also,

Applying from Overseas (Officer, NCM - merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/86619.100

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## JWJ (29 May 2017)

Hello again,

I'm unsure what section to do this in, but this is my general thread, where I'll post any updates, info and ask specific questions, for example.
As some of you may have seen, I've lived in the UK all my life, but I'm a Dual citizen with Canada. I've been a Cadet for 5 years and a Reservist with local inf regiment, so I have got some level of infantry experience. I'm currently applying for the Naval Service as a Royal Marines Commando, although I am likely to be about to find out I've failed the more stringent Navy medical and although I've an Army pass, a Medical fail is a fail across all three services. If my appeal is unsuccessful, I'll be coming over the pond to give CA Infantry a stab. 

I've a few questions which I've had a stringent search of the forums and been unable to find:

Does anyone know if past prescriptions of Oral Steroids for Asthma will make me unfit for service, even if the asthma has been extremely mild all my life (only using the inhaler because I was told to use it daily by my doctor, never having an attack, not using it even in exercise in 30 degree Celsius etc). Before someone links me to the Asthma thread, I will post this question on there too and it has not been brought up before.

Is there a specific Recruitment centre I should contact? Different threads and websites have said differently, even the online recruiters I spoke to both said different things. 

With regard to BMQ and the fitness standard, how well would I fit in? Are my stats the standard level for recruits, specifically going Infantry or do I need to do a lot of work to get to the accepted standard (not the minimum):

Press ups in 2 Minutes - 70ish although the quality of the reps decreases around 65, done as tricep press ups (close grip)
Pull ups - 15-20 before I become too slow and the quality decreases to being a serious struggle, done as overhand grip
Sit Ups - 50-60 in 2 minutes (I know I know, need to seriously improve here, roger), feet anchored.
Bleep test (20m shuttle run) - Level 11.5-12.3 is my 'normal' range of results
2.4km run - 8 minutes 50 seconds has been my standard time for the last month or so, though my PB is 8:43. 

I haven't looked too much into the standards required, and I haven't been able to see anything specific for Infantry on the official websites, if anyone has any advice for the physical/fitness side of things, please comment, and if you know the current(recent) standards, any info would be greatly appreciated!

I'm going to be looking into the details of applying from overseas, as the current thread doesn't have much info, just alot of some guy milking the system to get his degree paid for by the Forces and taking up a ROTP place in the process. Specifically with regard to if I'd need any visas as a Canadian citizen, though I will get round to looking on the official websites sometime soon. 

As per what Regiment would be my preference, I'd like to go into the PPCLI, as my family are from Vancouver Island, and I'm not a fan of the French language (or the French language isn't a fan of me   - got an E in the subject!), plus I've read the threads about the differences between the RCR and PPCLI, and it definitely seems to appeal to me more. Although of course I understand and fully respect I'll be sent where the Army tells me to go, if I'm successful in applying.

If my medical in the UK comes back as a fail, and does my appeal, I'd like to be over in Canada looking to start BMQ in around about 2 years. Any and all advice is appreciated and will be most welcomed, in return if anyone has any comebacks at me, I'll be sure to respond quickly!

(Subject heading change clumsily made by Loachman)


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2017)

"The initial physical fitness evaluation will consist of the FORCE Evaluation."

Fitness for Operational Requirements of CF Employment (FORCE): 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/106313.325
35 pages.

Initial Physical Fitness Evaluation

During the first week of basic training, candidates will undergo a physical fitness evaluation that will determine if they can go on with their Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) or Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ) course.

The initial physical fitness evaluation will consist of the FORCE Evaluation. Watch the videos of the four components of the FORCE Evaluation on the Personnel Support Programs (PSP) web page.

You must achieve the standard for all of the four components of the FORCE Evaluation in order to go on with your BMQ/BMOQ course.

If you do not meet the standard of one or more of the four items, you will join a specialized fitness training program that is also offered at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS). The program integrates overall health coaching, diet and a rigorous personalized fitness program that lasts a minimum of 28 calendar days and a maximum of 90 calendar days. From the moment you achieve the standard of the four components after the 28-day period, you are reintegrated onto a BMQ/BMOQ course. If unsuccessful at the end of 90 calendar days, you will be released from the CAF.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page

(Subject heading change clumsily made by Loachman)


----------



## Loachman (29 May 2017)

Somebody - probably mariomike - merged this post into the current thread while I was typing up my response, which I lost as a result, but that's fine. It happens. I was going to merge it as well.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> I'm unsure what section to do this in, but this is my general thread, where I'll post any updates, info and ask specific questions, for example.



Ask your specific questions in the appropriate specific threads, please. If no such thread exists yet, feel free to start one in the most appropriate subforum (but do not be surprised if that gets merged into another thread). You are more likely to get answers, doing so will make the information more readily findable by those (rare) members who search before firing questions off all over the place, and will cut down the workload of the poor, over-burdened DS who have to split and merge threads to keep this place reasonably organized and tidy.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if past prescriptions of Oral Steroids for Asthma will make me unfit for service, even if the asthma has been extremely mild all my life (only using the inhaler because I was told to use it daily by my doctor, never having an attack, not using it even in exercise in 30 degree Celsius etc).



Nobody here has done a medical assessment on you, and nobody has access to your medical records, so anything that anybody says in response is useless. The medical members here will not make guesses, and neither should anybody else. You will have to wait for the enrollment medical. That is what it is for. My older boy had mild asthma as a child, and was prescribed inhalers, but grew out of it. This purely anecdotal statement is not to be used for predictive purposes, however.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Before someone links me to the Asthma thread, I will post this question on there too and it has not been brought up before.



Posting the same question in more than one thread is considered to be spam here. Do it this one time, if you wish, because it properly belongs there, but I shall also provide the same answer. One or more of our medical members may back that up, or they may all remain silent as repetition is not required.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Is there a specific Recruitment centre I should contact? Different threads and websites have said differently, even the online recruiters I spoke to both said different things.



Apply online on the CF recruiting site, and go from there. Any answers given here would likely be just as contradictory and unhelpful. When it comes time to visit and do all of the testing and interviews and such, ask the recruiter. I'd guess that whichever one is the most convenient when you visit would be fine.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> I haven't looked too much into the standards required, and I haven't been able to see anything specific for Infantry on the official websites, if anyone has any advice for the physical/fitness side of things, please comment, and if you know the current(recent) standards, any info would be greatly appreciated!



There are many fitness threads on this Site already. Read through them.

The FORCE Test is the only CF-wide test, as mariomike stated. As such, it is designed to evaluate all members, regardless of occupation, sex, or age. There is one standard for all. It is therefore largely irrelevant to big, young, beefy, grunty-guys who run and such everyday, but becomes somewhat more challenging as one approaches CRA (Compulsory Release Age, which is 60). The BFT (Battle Fitness Test) still exists, but under a different name. The old name is still searchable here. It is not particularly challenging either, and I last did it at age 57 with no difficulty. If there is a standard Infantry PT test, I am not aware of it.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Specifically with regard to if I'd need any visas as a Canadian citizen



As a Canadian citizen, you do not need a visa. You have the right to re-enter your Country as you please. A Canadian passport is the best proof of citizenship for that purpose, but a British passport would get you in, also without a visa.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> I will get round to looking on the official websites sometime soon.



That would be the best thing to do.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Specifically with regard to if I'd need any visas as a Canadian citizen, though I will get round to looking on the official websites sometime soon.
> 
> If my medical in the UK comes back as a fail, and does my appeal, I'd like to be over in Canada looking to start BMQ in around about 2 years.



Apply online, and wait until you receive an official invitation to whichever recruiting centre is appropriate, otherwise you'll be in for a lengthy wait.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Any and all advice is appreciated and will be most welcomed



Ask your specific questions in the appropriate specific threads, please. If no such thread exists yet, feel free to start one in the most appropriate subforum (but do not be surprised if that gets merged into another thread). You are more likely to get answers, doing so will make the information more readily findable by those (rare) members who search before firing questions off all over the place, and will cut down the workload of the poor, over-burdened DS who have to split and merge threads to keep this place reasonably organized and tidy.

(Subject heading change clumsily made by Loachman)


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Somebody - probably mariomike - merged this post into the current thread while I was typing up my response, which I lost as a result, but that's fine.



Wasn't me.


----------



## Loachman (29 May 2017)

Roger. Whichever guilty bastard did it, he/she is safe from retribution and I love him/her just as much as I previously did anyway.


----------



## JWJ (30 May 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Roger. Whichever guilty ******* did it, he/she is safe from retribution and I love him/her just as much as I previously did anyway.



R.E the medical question, I of course understand you need to do a examination on me to understand my suitability, I was merely asking if anyone knew if there was a rule about Oral Steroids, as there is in the UK. Thats all, just to save me the costs of the flights and trip over to find out I'm medically unfit here too and could of found out online. 

Thanks for you responses anyhow!


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Thats all, just to save me the costs of the flights and trip over to find out I'm medically unfit here too and could of found out online.



This may be of interest,

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards (CFP 154)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page

"If you need additional information pertaining to CFP 154 please send an email to the following address: CFP 154 Standards mailbox."


----------



## JWJ (30 May 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> This may be of interest,
> 
> Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards (CFP 154)
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page
> ...



I hadn't noticed that in the hours I had been pouring over that section, although thats probably because it was 4am? 

Thanks for that, I'll send an email right away. 

One thing I've noticed about Canadian Recruitment stuff is they respond very quickly to emails, over here you'll be waiting at least a week regardless of what the email is about..


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, I'll send an email right away.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Hello again,
> 
> I'm unsure what section to do this in, but this is my general thread, where I'll post any updates, info and ask specific questions, for example.
> As some of you may have seen, I've lived in the UK all my life, but I'm a Dual citizen with Canada. I've been a Cadet for 5 years and a Reservist with local inf regiment, so I have got some level of infantry experience. I'm currently applying for the Naval Service as a Royal Marines Commando, although I am likely to be about to find out I've failed the more stringent Navy medical and although I've an Army pass, a Medical fail is a fail across all three services. If my appeal is unsuccessful, I'll be coming over the pond to give CA Infantry a stab.
> ...



How did you manage to make it into the Cadets and Reserves (with a local inf regt) in the UK, medically that is? Don't they do medical tests? Oh, wait, yes they do.

And, my bold, but in the UK a reservist is a retired Reg F member, placed on the reserve list for 8 years following their full time service. Do you actually mean the TA?

What 'reserve' regiment are you currently a member of in the UK? Have you discussed this with the permanent staff there? They are usually dialed in to various recruiting requirements, even for the boot necks.

And, by the way, should you build your whole life around joining Marines/Paras/CSOR/JTF etc, you have a better than 99% chance of being disappointed in your career choice. Probably a 70% chance of being injured in training as well. 

Suggestion: have  a fabulous Plan B lined up.


----------



## JWJ (30 May 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How did you manage to make it into the Cadets and Reserves (with a local inf regt) in the UK, medically that is? Don't they do medical tests? Oh, wait, yes they do.
> 
> And, my bold, but in the UK a reservist is a retired Reg F member, placed on the reserve list for 8 years following their full time service. Do you actually mean the TA?
> 
> ...



TA is no longer a thing, the TA was rebranded Army Reserve, with units being distinguished as such for example : 3 PWRR(R). 
So its basically the cadet format, twice weekly parade nights and a commitment to x amount of days training, usually done on weekends and a few weeks in the summer. 

Medicals for the Forces have been subcontracted to CAPITA now, and when I did the medical for the Reserves I was found to be acceptable and fit by the reviewing medical officer. Nothing was brought up about the oral steroids (maybe they didn't look, they didn't ask, I didn't know about it). The Medical was literally a questionnaire, I declared everything I was aware of honestly, and nothing came up, face to face medical did the usual checks and I was fine. 

Now I'm applying for the regular Naval Service, I have to do the full selection and application progress, including a medical again, different MO and I've already been made aware of the stance on Oral Steroids for asthma and as when they asked my GP to report on my history of Asthma, she made them aware of the Oral Steroids (and they requested my record), they're likely to make me unfit (I will update this sometime this week to say whats been said), and as CAPITA is now running the medical for all 3 branches, a Fail is a fail across all three and permanent if the one appeal fails, or the rule changes on oral steroids.

Two of the Perm staff at the unit are tutors on my college course, and as such I've been getting loads of info and advice, and they've been doing what they can to help me out. The CO is indifferent. 

I completely understand what you're saying about having aspirations to join a specialist unit that is considered 'elite', I have had many long serious discussions with my self about the lifestyle I want, the job I want to do and what it takes mentally and physically to achieve it. You say I have for example, 99.9% chance at failing if I try. I see that as better than the 100% chance I have if I don't try. Until such time as I do fail and I'm told not to return, I'll do everything I can to pass and reach that standard.


----------



## kratz (30 May 2017)

Nobody mention not to apply for "high speed" units. Instead, you have been offered sage advice from experienced members who have BTDT (been there done that). Having a plan B (backup or fallback plan, secondary goal), is always wise for any part of a person's life. Things happen. It's a fact. Knowing what else you have in place to change over to reduces stress and other issues down the road.

This is not to discourage you from attempting or applying. Just like the Scouts, being prepared in the likely event of failure, makes potential disappointment manageable.


----------



## JWJ (30 May 2017)

kratz said:
			
		

> Nobody mention not to apply for "high speed" units. Instead, you have been offered sage advice from experienced members who have BTDT (been there done that). Having a plan B (backup or fallback plan, secondary goal), is always wise for any part of a person's life. Things happen. It's a fact. Knowing what else you have in place to change over to reduces stress and other issues down the road.
> 
> This is not to discourage you from attempting or applying. Just like the Scouts, being prepared in the likely event of failure, makes potential disappointment manageable.



I completely understand and am appreciative of what was said, I do have a few back up plans, for instance the CA was a plan B if I can't join the UK Military, I'm not just instantly giving up on my dream of soldiering first and foremost, then if I'm capable I will apply for such units and then from there take it as it goes.


----------



## Loachman (30 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> I of course understand you need to do a examination on me



No, I do _not_ so need.

I do not even have the slightest hint of a smidgen of a tiny bit of a desire to do so.



			
				PongoCadet said:
			
		

> You say I have for example, 99.9% chance at failing if I try. I see that as better than the 100% chance I have if I don't try. Until such time as I do fail and I'm told not to return, I'll do everything I can to pass and reach that standard.



Good attitude. Motivation is key. Talent and ability without motivation seldom suffices. You have to want it, _*truly*_ want it.



			
				kratz said:
			
		

> Just like the Scouts, being prepared in the likely event of failure, makes potential disappointment manageable.



But never plan to fail.

People beat odds. My chance of achieving my Wings was 1 in 800 when I applied in 1978. Hard work, motivation, a bit of luck, and some ability led me to being that particular one out of that particular eight hundred.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> . . . I've been a Cadet for 5 years and a Reservist with local inf regiment, so I have got some level of infantry experience. . . .





			
				daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How did you manage to make it into the Cadets and Reserves (with a local inf regt) in the UK, medically that is? Don't they do medical tests? Oh, wait, yes they do.  . . .
> 
> What 'reserve' regiment are you currently a member of in the UK? Have you discussed this with the permanent staff there? They are usually dialed in to various recruiting requirements, even for the boot necks.
> 
> . . .



Like D&B, I'm starting to be somewhat skeptical of your claims.  Of course, I don't have his experience of serving in the British Forces (actually doing some of the things and being in the organization that you are only dreaming about), however, despite "rebranding", some things never change.  That includes the difference between "reservists" and "cadets".

You must be "really special" that the age limit has been waived for you to be enrolled.

http://www.army.mod.uk/join/How-to-join.aspx


> *How old do I need to be to join the Army Reserve?*
> You can apply to become a Reservist soldier when you're 17 years and 9 months - *ready to start when you turn 18*. You can join until the day before your 50th birthday. There are higher age limits for some specialist roles.
> 
> *Not old enough?*
> ...



Granted there may be a considerable difference between the cadet programme in the UK and that in Canada, with the likelihood of a more robust curriculum on your side of the pond and perhaps more opportunities for closer interaction with affiliated army units, however, one thing is definitely the same - cadets are "not" (words twice) "not" members of the forces.

I congratulate you on your enthusiasm and hope that you will eventually find success in whatever endeavour you chose (or is open to you).  However, despite Army,ca (and Canadians in general) being more hospitable than, let's say . . . Arrse, many members on this means are circumspect of the claims made by young and enthusiastic potential soldiers.


----------



## JWJ (30 May 2017)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Like D&B, I'm starting to be somewhat skeptical of your claims.  Of course, I don't have his experience of serving in the British Forces (actually doing some of the things and being in the organization that you are only dreaming about), however, despite "rebranding", some things never change.  That includes the difference between "reservists" and "cadets".
> 
> You must be "really special" that the age limit has been waived for you to be enrolled.
> 
> ...



Whilst I applaud your detective skills, you're not quite ready for the Walter Mitty Hunters club just yet. 

Under the Unit OC's discretion, a member approaching the suitable age can be allowed into the holding troop of the reserve unit, and not become apart of the 'current' batch training troop of the unit until they are 17 and 9 months, although they are still able to take part in the same activities, apart from overseas exercises and activities involving life fire exercises. Its worth noting you can join the Army at 16 as Infantry, going to AFC Harrogate for Phase 1 training, and going through the training system to your unit, you just won't be sent on deployment or overseas till you are 18. Many unit commanders have the same attitude in the Reserves despite the official word on it being "Wait till you're 18".

This means I've been able to take part in some of the exercises that have been undertaken, mainly your standard platoon level attacks and so forth, but not the big fun ones. I've been able to take part in all the same lessons, a lot of the same training done at unit level, and generally get a large amount of the 'reservist experience' which doesn't extend that far into it. 

I haven't tried to smudge the lines between Cadet and Reservist (or Reservist to Regular) and I've been fully open with my experience, my level of involvement and what I've done. If I was trying to pass off as a regular it would of been easy to change my age and the questions I was asking to fit. 

I assume that OCs don't have as much ability to decide on things like that within the CA, and its a completely different beast than the British, so its likely things are going to be different and seem strange for both of us looking the other way.

Cadets, from what I looked into when I was facing the possibility of moving to Vancouver Island and transferring to a Cadet unit locally, are completely different to the UK, and lets leave it at I'm glad I was a Cadet over here than in Canada. Also I read somewhere that being a Cadet can lead to a fast tracked promotion? Is that actually a thing in Canada?


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Also I read somewhere that being a Cadet can lead to a fast tracked promotion? Is that actually a thing in Canada?



You may find this discussion of interest.

Incentive Pay Category For Cadets Joining The CF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12946.0
8 pages.
OP: "I recall reading a post where someone said they had never seen anything allowing former Army Cadets to get promoted quicker."

See also,

Army.ca wiki
Cadet Service
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Enrolment_Requirements#Cadet_Service
Cadet Service

Former cadets can receive credit towards their next pay incentive in the Militia and Regular Force. Here is what the references have to say: 
From CFAO 6-1 -- ENROLMENT - REGULAR FORCE RANK ON ENROLMENT. 
Non-Commissioned Members. An applicant for enrolment as an NCM shall be enrolled in the rank of private with the status level of private (recruit) (Pte (R)), except as follows: A former cadet of any of the Canadian cadet organizations who has completed three years as a cadet within the previous five years, during which time the cadet has passed a six-week trade or specialty course, shall be enrolled as Pte (R) and be granted a time credit of 180 days for the purposes of determining the date on which the member will become eligible to be paid the rate of pay prescribed for a private, pay level 1, incentive pay category 1.
Note - For Army cadets, qualification as Master Cadet, and for Air cadets, a flying scholarship or two completed summer camp courses, each of two weeks duration, will be considered equivalent to a six-week trade or specialty course. For Sea cadets, two completed summer camp courses will be considered equivalent to a six-week trade or specialty course.

Army.ca disclaimer
http://army.ca/legal/terms.php
11. Disclaimer of Warranties


----------



## kratz (30 May 2017)

It helps if you search for answers to your own questions. I suggest using Google search:  "site:navy.ca [insert question]"

Example:  "site:navy.ca cadets accelerated promotion in military"

The first three results will answer your own question.


----------



## JWJ (30 May 2017)

kratz said:
			
		

> It helps if you search for answers to your own questions. I suggest using Google search:  "site:navy.ca [insert question]"
> 
> Example:  "site:navy.ca cadets accelerated promotion in military"
> 
> The first three results will answer your own question.



I'll be sure to use that way of searching in the future. I didn't search for that question as it was more of a idea that popped up, and would be useful in the comparison of Cadets in Canada and the UK.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Loachman (30 May 2017)

You can substitute "Army", or "Milnet" etcetera for "Navy" when using that search method as well, depending upon the particular portal through which you log on.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 May 2017)

PongoCadet said:
			
		

> Cadets, from what I looked into when I was facing the possibility of moving to _*Vancouver Island *_



Loachman told you to say that, didn't he?  :'(


----------



## JWJ (30 May 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Loachman told you to say that, didn't he?  :'(



I'm assuming thats your neck of the woods.

Nah my family on my Canadian side are all around Victoria and Nanaimo. A fair few were Navy. The others RCMP.


----------



## JWJ (7 Aug 2017)

Just to add closure to my presence on this site and this thread;

I have succesfully overturned the Royal Navy's decision that I am unfit to serve, and I am now continuning my application to join the Royal Marines and on track to enter training around this time next year.

Thank you all for the interactions, advice and responses, I hope you all achieve your dreams and have a nice day!


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2017)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Aug 2017)

Good luck on your training.


----------



## Loachman (21 Aug 2017)

Qapla!

Work hard, and push.


----------

